# Heading South



## smokemack (Sep 7, 2006)

I certainly do not mean to step in the way of the thread on Scott's passing, but just wanted to let you all know that I will be in Phoenix for the next 5 days for opening weekend and I will catch up when I get home. Best wishes to you all...


----------



## cajunsmoker (Sep 7, 2006)

Have a great trip J Mack :D


----------



## icemn62 (Sep 7, 2006)

Have a safe and fun trip JMack, will be waiting for you return, and looking forward to the news and exploits from your trip.


----------



## buzzard (Sep 11, 2006)

make sure you pick up some new phenoix recepies, and share of course


----------



## Dutch (Sep 13, 2006)

Yo! JMack-Are you back yet and if so how was the trip???


----------



## smokemack (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm baaaaaack. What a trip. LOTS of football, college and pro. Watched my Dolphins CHOKE at the end on Thursday night  :evil: !! My friend took me out to climb a big hill (2-3 thousand footer?) called Squaw Peek, what a work-out! I got to go see Joel Osteen at The US Airways Center Friday night. We wept over Notre Dame's crushing of Penn State (my friend is a Penn State fan), then went to the ASU game at Sun Devil Stadium. Sunday was filled with bloody mary's, beer, and NFL. WOW is Cardinals Stadium GREAT! Had a great time, the weather was nice to me and it is always good to see my buddy. Looks like I've got some reading to do here, thanks for keeping my seat warm!


----------



## Dutch (Sep 14, 2006)

So JMack, did you get to any football games? :twisted: It sounds like you had a great time and plenty of football to boot. I have a guy that works for me that watched part of the construction of the new Cardinal stadium. He said that even going up it was impressive looking. Glad you made it make safe and sound!!


----------



## smokemack (Sep 15, 2006)

Yup, Dutch, I sure did. Went to the Arizona State game on Saturday and the Cardinals game on Sunday. My friend and I spent Saturday night watching the field crew paint the field for the Card's game. My wife tells me that I have a disease; I just love football, and food!


----------



## joed617 (Sep 15, 2006)

Jmack  left and came back already . .. I didn't notice you even left .. <kidding> welcome back Mack, Happy to see you enjoyed yourself .. now back to the forums <g>

Joe


----------

